# kleines ATX Gehäuse gesucht



## lesmue (7. Januar 2013)

*kleines ATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Suche gerade ein absolut Winziges ATX Gehäuse um folgende Komponenten unterzubringen:

Phenom 2 X4 960t
Radeon 6870
Asrock 970 Extreme 3 ATX Mainboard
1x Festplatte
1x DVD-Laufwerk
120er Lüfter
ATX Netzteil

Aussehen und Optisches Bling-Bling ist absolut nebensächlich, mir ist es nur wichtig das das Gehäuse so klein wie möglich ist
und ich möglichst viele meiner Bestehenden Komponenten verwenden kann und das noch eine vernünftige Kühlung möglich ist.

Das kleinste Gehäuse was ich bisher gefunden habe ist dieses hier:

Inter-Tech GmbH - Sunlight SL-101

Ob es noch was besseres gibt? Preisgrenze liegt bei 50€ wenn es viel teurer wird kann ich wahrscheinlich auch auf ein kleiners ATX-Format mit entsprechendem Gehäuse gehen...

Wäre schön wenn noch jemand nen Tip hätte?


----------



## Rolk (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: kleines ATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Das hier ist das kleinste (flachste) ATX Case das es gibt:

Lian Li PC-A05FNB schwarz in Gehäuse: PC-Gehäuse | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## lesmue (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: kleines ATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Hab auch schon diesen hier ins Auge gefasst

:: GM Corporation Ltd :: PC Case & PowerSupply

allerdings muss ich erst noch nen Händler finden der mir das Ding besorgen kann...


----------



## rhyn2012 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: kleines ATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Habe auch das oben gepostete Lian Li und kann nur weiter empfehlen! 

Auch das neue Kühlungsverfahren funktioniert gut.


MFG Rhyn


----------



## KastenBier (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: kleines ATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Lian Li ist natürlich sowohl von Verarbeitungsqualität wie auch Mechanik erste Sahne. Ich hab zwar nicht das oben genannte Gehäuse, kann aber rückschließend auf zwei andere Cases eine absolute Empfehlung für Lian Li Gehäuse aussprechen.


----------



## lesmue (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: kleines ATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Mittlerweile kommen die beiden noch in die Engere Auswahl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.coolermaster.de/product.p...roduct_id=6856

oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inter-Tech GmbH

wobei mir das Coolermaster im Moment noch nen Tick zu Teuer ist, und ich bei letztern noch Fragen muss ob die 38cm inkl. Gehäuse-Fron-Blende ist oder ob zu den 38cm noch was dazu kommt


----------

